# MW2 map pack 2...



## David (May 13, 2010)

http://www.mw2blog.com/modern-warfare-2-resurgence-pack-coming-june-3rd/

anyone gonna get this?  the maps sound better than the ones in the stimulus package


----------



## Hiro (May 13, 2010)

How many threads have you posted about MW2?


----------



## David (May 13, 2010)

Rogar said:
			
		

> How many threads have you posted about MW2?


how many time have you posted stupid replies like this?


----------



## Ricano (May 13, 2010)

Nope, didn't get the first one either. They're a waste in my opinion.


----------



## MisterNeedleMouse (May 13, 2010)

Of course it's coming out so soon. Activision know how to milk their franchise for all it's worth and since MW2 players lapped up the overpriced Stimulus Package, it should sell by the bucketload.


----------



## Zachary (May 13, 2010)

Just 5 maps. : /


----------



## Mino (May 13, 2010)

I'm surprised to see them out so soon.  I'll be buying them, but I really, really hope that the CoD4 maps they chose to bring back are not Shipment and Vacant.  Shipment was a joke, and Vacant can barely be described as passable.

As long as I don't see Wet Work or Creek again, I'm good.


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> http://www.mw2blog.com/modern-warfare-2-resurgence-pack-coming-june-3rd/
> 
> anyone gonna get this?  the maps sound better than the ones in the stimulus package


You do know these maps are rumored?  It doesn't mean it is 100%.  Anyways if it is real I'm going to enjoy the Shipment map then the others.  But I can't say I'm sure because I haven't seen images of the other maps.


----------



## David (May 13, 2010)

2cool4school said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its 100% even robert bowling tweeted about it.


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> 2cool4school said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> [UPDATE]


----------



## Mino (May 13, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> 2cool4school said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you read the stuff you post?  The article itself said they were rumored.  And I just checked your Bowling friend's Twitter account, he does not specifically say what the maps will be.


----------



## David (May 13, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he says the maps are coming, and those pics are obviously legit, map pack 1 was also leaked in the same way.


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2010)

Lets not start a flame war.  But MIno you are correct and David I don't think you had read the article, I'm sure that you read the maps.


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to double post but the maps were leaked because some guy hacked (I think) IW and got a hold of the map names.

Edit:  Then why have they not updated the site because I refreshed the page and it still says


> [UPDATE]


----------



## Mino (May 13, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The fact is that you had pictures that were rumors and nothing more, and a statement saying simply that a map pack is coming.  Where's the 100% certainty?


----------



## David (May 13, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i meant 100% for the maps coming.


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you asking to be flamed David? These maps are rumored and not 100% they are coming out.  We'll have to see in late May.


----------



## David (May 13, 2010)

2cool4school said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:Tweet from Robert Bowling, IW's community manager. "Modern Warfare 2 Resurgence Package hits June 3rd on #xboxlive and brings with it 5 new maps to #MW2 multiplayer! I'll send details your way."


----------



## Mino (May 13, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well the person you quoted meant the maps given in that article were rumored.  At least, that's how I interpreted it.


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> 2cool4school said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All we know that they are five maps.  I don't see anything with the maps told on that site you given us.  Also he did say he will give you guys information in a little bit.


----------



## David (May 13, 2010)

2cool4school said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i know those are rumoured, i was saying 100% for sure to the map pack actually coming, but still, map pack 1 was leaked in the same way, before IW even gave them out, so the map names could very well be legit.


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> 2cool4school said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No pictures, no blog posts by a official IW worker, no.  You have no evidence these maps are real.  The guy who leaked them hacked IW.


----------



## David (May 13, 2010)

2cool4school said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, if you scroll down a bit on the blog, you'll notice multiple pictures of the maps with the names in the map preview window. there was pics exactly the same as these for the first dlc, and they were dead on. need i repeat it again?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 13, 2010)

They should have made both of these packs combine just a few dollars more though.


----------



## Horus (May 13, 2010)

Getting it, absolutely.


Something fun for summer break <3


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 14, 2010)

The maps are:
Strike
Vacant
Trailer Park
Carnival
Fuel


----------



## Mino (May 14, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> The maps are:
> Strike
> Vacant
> Trailer Park
> ...


Nice.  I'm quite glad that Shipment will not be returning and a good map will be in its place.

I'm also quite glad that David was wrong.


----------



## David (May 14, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> The maps are:
> Strike
> Vacant
> Trailer Park
> ...


yeah just listened to the podcast with major nelson and robert bowling. maps sounds pretty good, ill probably get them, wonder if the maps in the pictures are from map pack 3. wouldnt be surprised if they are.


----------



## Hiro (May 14, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*times

Less times than you have forgotten to capitalize your letters.


----------



## David (May 14, 2010)

Rogar said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont forget, im just too lazy.


----------



## Hiro (May 14, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apparently not lazy enough to post all of these threads.


----------



## David (May 14, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/machinimarespawn#!/photo.php?pid=4600992&id=300679866930

wow look at these pics!!! this map pack is gonna be sick, vacant and strike are completely retextured. good job IW.


----------



## Mino (May 14, 2010)

It annoys me how incredibly fake those kinds of pictures always look.  Everyone is standing there shooting in one direction.


----------



## Matfox (May 14, 2010)

Rogar said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


for god sakes you arrogant fruit, if you don't like the damn game then get the crap out of it's thread


----------



## AndyB (May 14, 2010)

Matfox said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same can be said about you.


----------



## David (May 14, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Matfox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and you.


----------



## Matfox (May 14, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Matfox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm thats true nvm then


----------



## Horus (May 14, 2010)

ILY David, keep posting MW2 threads <3


----------



## Princess (May 14, 2010)

Nope.

I didn't get the first either.


----------



## Greedo (May 14, 2010)

> Matfox: for god sakes you arrogant fruit, if you don't like the damn game then get the crap out of it's thread
> Andy:Same can be said about you.
> David: and you.


Considering most of Matfox's posts have been a sarcastic tone in which he mocks Nintendo, AndyB has the right idea in posting that.
Where as Andy doesn't post like an idiot, he knows what he's talking about. Same as Matfox, as I assume he knew what Andy was on about there.
However you just post your own little bull*censored.2.0*, trying to be all... quirky and smart.

Edit to fix quote mess.


----------



## David (May 14, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> ILY David, keep posting MW2 threads <3


glad theres someone around here who doesnt hate when threads on other games outside of wii cooking in the day of casuals or super mario revamped again 2 are posted.


----------



## David (May 14, 2010)

Greedo said:
			
		

> > Matfox: for god sakes you arrogant fruit, if you don't like the damn game then get the crap out of it's thread
> > Andy:Same can be said about you.
> > David: and you.
> 
> ...


read my member title. youll come to a great self realization.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (May 15, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hes not the only one


----------



## David (May 15, 2010)

Greedo said:
			
		

> > Matfox: for god sakes you arrogant fruit, if you don't like the damn game then get the crap out of it's thread
> > Andy:Same can be said about you.
> > David: and you.
> 
> ...


(Y)


----------



## Hiro (May 15, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Greedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're an idiot.


----------



## David (May 15, 2010)

Rogar said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wut


----------



## Hiro (May 15, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>_>


----------



## David (May 15, 2010)

Rogar said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<_<


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (May 16, 2010)

Probably wont get em 
The lat map pack was soo boring, Seriously the maps were soo balnd but carnival might be good


----------



## Colour Bandit (May 16, 2010)

I don't have MW2, I have WaW though, (on PS3, not Xbox360) But I might get MW2 or Black Ops.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (May 16, 2010)

TheDoctor said:
			
		

> I don't have MW2, I have WaW though, (on PS3, not Xbox360) But I might get MW2 or Black Ops.


Wanna plaly nazi zombies

On Topic: who not bring bck shipment, everyone wants it


----------



## AndyB (May 16, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> On Topic: who not bring bck shipment, everyone wants it






			
				Mino said:
			
		

> Nice.  I'm quite glad that Shipment will not be returning and a good map will be in its place.


 I too don't want Shipment, we have Rust for that close BS.
So it's noteveryone.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (May 16, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rust you mean the map that has bad spawns and that high up camping spot


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 16, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.

I fight for that damn spot and I win it. Kick everyone's ass with my M4A1 noobtube plus Scavenger and Stopping Power Pro.

Just to piss em off.


----------



## AndyB (May 16, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, my point exactly. Rust and Shipment are both bad. So no thanks on 2 small, *censored.2.0*ty maps.


----------



## Horus (May 16, 2010)

Small Maps = 1v1 Quick Scopes c:


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (May 16, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But shipemnt actually had decent spawns unlike rust


----------



## David (May 16, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Small Maps = 1v1 Quick Scopes c:


thats what i was gonna say.


----------

